# [phpmyadmin] Reparar phpmyadmin

## yonoesio

Hola a todos,

He borrado sin querer la carpeta /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin y ahora no arranca desde el navegador. ¿Cómo puedo solucionarlo?

Llevo toda la tarde googleando y no consigo aclararme.

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

phpmyadmin es una aplicación web, si la has borrado tendrás que reinstalarla, ya sea a mano, ya sea mediante ebuild, como lo hicieras la primera vez. También tendrás que volver a configurarlo.

----------

## yonoesio

Ya la he reinstalado pero sigue sin aparece la carpeta...

----------

## opotonil

Desinstala e instala por si acaso, pero en principio no tendria que dar mayor problema.

Salu2.

----------

## Stolz

 *yonoesio wrote:*   

> Ya la he reinstalado pero sigue sin aparece la carpeta...

 

Si tienes USE="vhosts" tendrás que usar el comando webapp-config para instalarlo

----------

## yonoesio

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *yonoesio wrote:*   Ya la he reinstalado pero sigue sin aparece la carpeta... 
> 
> Si tienes USE="vhosts" tendrás que usar el comando webapp-config para instalarlo

 

Efectivamente. No me acordaba de que tenia activada la USE. Ahora funciona. Gracias

----------

